# wasted my day



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

After goin 3 weeks without a clean the car was in a dire state , due to not having the time or wether at oe today was my chance .

Only givw it a little clean , full interior and all plastics and that cleaned and treated with gel

And washed , coat of black hole , and raceglaze , 

Afyer 5 hours i was happy .

So went and picked my mates lass up and her friend as a favour .

Only to find them.absolutely mortal . Ended up with blusher all over my seats , spit on the mats and sick all over my door trims and carpet.. and sick on my side skirts

I refuse to spend 3 hours doin the inside again so i said he either does the inside or he or shepays for it to be done as i dont see why i should use my products and time on someones mess .

Do you think im been fair ....


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Very fair. Pis*ed up girls & clean cars don't mix.tell them to get a Taxi next time.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

TBH, even though they are mates, they wouldn't of even set foot in my car.

I would of given them a  for being so disrespectful.......


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Fair??

More than fair dude,

As said Pip up people wouldn't be getting in my car.

Usually the way when you do someone a good turn, Something nearly always turns round and bites ya ass.


Get the girls to be responsible for there actions and clean it up themselves or at least pay to have it sorted. 

Not gonna smell nice after a few hours.

PS, Why would they spit on the mats?? Unreal and totally disrespectful.






Russell


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

When I saw the blusher, I was thinking you were overreacting a bit. Then I re-read it and spotted the sick 

If you needed to put it across calmly to your mate. Stress that you picked them up as a favour and that was fine, but the vomit isn't part of your goodwill and a taxi driver would charge £50 for clean-up on top of whatever the fair would be.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

^ just going to echo what was said.

I went out from town and i told the taxi bloke that i felt rough and he said if your ill you WILL be paying for the valet and i just grunted as i wanted to go home. 

Que 3 - 4 mins later spewing all over the seat, interior plastics, window and finially the outside of the door. 

Taxi man wasnt angry but did say that i was going to be paying. Came round the next day in a spare taxi and i said sorry, cleaned it myself but still gave him 20 - 25 quid for the trouble of loosing a few hours fares.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

No chance that I'd let pissed up people in my car. Spitting on the carpets is just disgusting! Go find one of their motors and just spew all down it, see if they like it :lol:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I'm with you, get them to pay. Their mess, even if you take the money and clean up yourself. Make it so they feel it and as above, they've taken responsibility for what they've done.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats no way to treat mates Think they owe you a few cases of beer to say sorry ......

Bloody vomit gets everywhere sister was taken ill driving us home she wouldnt let me drive her car (i would have been insured 3rd party doc)

She manages to Get to drive way she cuts across some poor sod walking his dog as she slows you could hear him gobbing off (rightly so) until the vomit errupts from the car window followed by the door flying open and what ever was left landing on the drive.. I jumped out said sorry on her behalf the chap was supprisingly ok about it having just witnessed what he had :lol:

Oh and it took me over an hour been the nice kind brother that i am to clean the drivers 1/4 interior of a Fiat 500 that had been superguarded (by me) prior even took the drivers seat out to get it all out the gaps round the seat rails


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

a mate of mine once re-decorated the inside of my passenger door. Shoved him in a bush (to keep him upright) while i removed the bigger bits with an ice scraper. He was very apologetic and more than once gave me a crisp £20 for my troubles. Got about £60 out of him in the end. Considering i had to jet wash the door card i think it was a fair price, plus it would still be less than a taxi valet.


----------



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

Well in my car down.by driver seat theres a pocket type thinng , that was full to th top with dick , and all doen the plastics on the side and on.me sideskirt . Ive text my mate sayin he cleans ot or hin or her pays for it .


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dont let them in my car if they been smoking never mind bladdered. Certainly they should have gotten a taxi.

I take it your mate does not drive and could not pick them up himself?

So rather than keeping taxi fare they spent on more booze.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

scotty grimey said:


> Well in my car down.by driver seat theres a pocket type thinng , *that was full to th top with dick ,* and all doen the plastics on the side and on.me sideskirt . Ive text my mate sayin he cleans ot or hin or her pays for it .


Sorry, for a second there I thought you said 'dick'!  :lol:


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

I took a couple of my missus mates home as a favour, pissed up and one passed out in the back seat and then threw up down the bolster and door card! thing was, she didnt make a sound doing it, and only found it next day when the car stank!
completely disrespectful and i will not give anyone a lift home who is drunk, mates or not. 
defo give them the bill for it, would you let them actually clean it for you?!


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

scotty grimey said:


> Well in my car down.by driver seat theres a pocket type thinng , that was full to th top with *dick* , and all doen the plastics on the side and on.me sideskirt . Ive text my mate sayin he cleans ot or hin or her pays for it .


What were they at in the car? :lol:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

stantheman said:


> Sorry, for a second there I thought you said 'dick'!  :lol:


Does make you wonder what they,d been eating. :doubleshoSound like really classy girls though,sick you can maybe understand but spitting in the car?:doublesho


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Were they spitting on the mats?

I thought you'd made a typo and it was meant to say "spilt on mats"


----------



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry mis type from me . Yeah afyer she was sick she was sat in back spitting the rest out . 

Maye just texy saying how much what would you says a good price ideally the price of a interior valet


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

That's hard work, reading this thread..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Had to deal with this for a client. There friend did exactly the same. Interior got blathered in the rear and then some etching on the paint as she hung her head out the window after messing the interior. Needless to say no valeting company would take the job on ( works work imo ) so a very costly mistake on there friends part and her pocket lighter by £125.00 in total. Think they will think twice about overdoing the vino next time. Either call a few mobile guys and see what the going rate would be for an interior valet or charge a fixed fee of £50 - £60 for your time again.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i think they both owe you a "favour " lol 
grim though and id have them cleaning it up !


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

bill them! i'd take the money and clean it myself. maybe find out what a local reputable valeter would charge and tell them that's how much the going rate is. If they had any self respect they would have rushed to offer you money to get it cleaned up. i know i would be riddled with guilt if i ever did that to some ones pride and joy.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

That's grim! I'd find out what the mobiles charge in your area and do it yourself. I once puked in my own car, not through alcohol though, and I was genuinely ill. It was projectile, and hit the windscreen :-\


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

thats just wrong and no your not being unfair as said you need to get them to face up to there responsibilitys.
get some money outa of them and get it cleaned up asap.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nothing worse than someone else's sick. 

I'd struggle badly to do it myself and I'd also feel embarrassed asking someone other than the person who made the mess to clean it, even if they were paid. 

Get them to do the dirty work.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

eww gross. What's your mate said about this?


----------



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

Well after a argument with him they have agreed to give me £30 so ya knpw je seens to think that as a mate i should do him a favour and not expect anything back . Fair enough if she hadnt of emptied her guts all over .


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

scotty grimey said:


> Well after a argument with him they have agreed to give me £30 so ya knpw je seens to think that as a mate i should do him a favour and not expect anything back . Fair enough if she hadnt of emptied her guts all over .


wow £30

you know what to do next time they want a favour of a lift home.....

Say yes then turn your phone off and go empty the local parks dog st bins through their letter box on top of £30 in notes makes it right doesnt it... :devil:


----------



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

Hahaha yeah still havent got the money yet . Well smell lingering , so goin.to give the carpets n.seats n plastics clean and when i get it im gona buynew products and a snow foam lance . They feel lile taking the **** ill do ot back


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

scotty grimey said:


> Well after a argument with him they have agreed to give me £30 so ya knpw je seens to think that as a mate i should do him a favour and not expect anything back . Fair enough if she hadnt of emptied her guts all over .


Jeez dude, Some mate he turned out to be. My friends, and i have very few would be so embarrassed they would roll over backwards to sort this out.

Pick and choose more carefully in the future.

Russell


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

my mates ask if its ok to eat a takeaway on the way home (and i have full town and country car covers on that can be pulled off and chucked in the wash) :lol:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd be screwing, defiantly deserve the money off them for it and a huge sorry as well.

Different story but one that made me laugh, a friend of mine was out driving with another friend being immature on Halloween with some eggs, the passenger assuming the window was open and threw a egg but obviously splattered all over his new truck :lol: he was  off but eventually saw the funny side of it in the end haha


----------



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

Hes a good maye been.pals for years bit its as soon.as a lass opens her legs to him.he chanhes and only wants stuff off u .


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

scotty grimey said:


> Hes a good maye been.pals for years bit its as soon.as a lass opens her legs to him.he chanhes and only wants stuff off u .


He could at least treat you to a decent spell check app!


----------



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeh , my thumbs are too big for the buttons on this phone .


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Gave a mate a lift home from a night out once, absolutely paralytic.
Crapped his pants, all over my passenger seat!

I feel your pain.

I used our carpet cleaner and a few old tricks to get rid of the stench, made out I had to rent one and billed him for it! :thumb:


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Totally fair!

I have removed my rear seats so i dont have this problem when picking up the misses anymore lol

I can only give her a lift and if she is sick in the car then she would clean it herself the next day


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd say the 2 tarts in question owe you a good blowy at least.


----------



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

Believe it or not I'm still awaiting any sort of payment


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

my mates wouldnt have the guts to do anything like that in my car, they know what to expect! they know how festidious i am with keeping my car clean

other week i picked up a few of them from the beach, my mate whose a right clumsy git brought half of swansea bay into the back with him, i said go get a bucket and spade and lets pretend we are down langland bay, went mental at him lol. he bought me a pint though and i enjoy cleaning the car sometimes haha


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm with all the other posts here with regards this one. 

First off, you shouldn't even need to ask, the offer of paying for it to be cleaned up should be forthcoming and if it isn't then don't be shy about telling your 'mate' and his bird in no uncertain terms that the bill is copming their way. 

Personally I would have left them at the side of the road the minute I saw them if they were that bad, but it's easy to have hindsight...


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bloody hell mate, you're being more than fair in my book

Dirty bast**ds, spitting on the carpet. Want their faces rubbing in it ...

Just out of interest have they come foreword with any type of 'assistance' for their behaviour?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The least they could of done is clean it,nothing worse than people who are pissed in your motor,and as for the spitting that's just bang out of order mate


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

30. Sounds a bit light! Per hour maybe! 

Get it cleaned at the end of the day whatever happens its not the poor cars fault, and I guess if you on here your probably gonna take more care than some joe blogs mobile Valeter. 

Then send him the bill Id want minimum 50-60!! Plus materials !

It'd bother me how hard it seems to be getting this from him though! I'd feel terrible if my misses did that! (Although I'd have prob said to him if she's that bad leave here there! Lol)
But I'd have been straight round there to rectify it!!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

m1pui said:


> When I saw the blusher, I was thinking you were overreacting a bit. Then I re-read it and spotted the sick
> 
> If you needed to put it across calmly to your mate. Stress that you picked them up as a favour and that was fine, but the vomit isn't part of your goodwill and a taxi driver would charge £50 for clean-up on top of whatever the fair would be.


Lol £50is miniumum my boys that i have. 24/7 callout for know full well its a minimum of a hundred quid no questions.
@OP not being funny but if you knew she had been on the **** then you should have been willing to accept the risk . Want to do it quick though or you will regret it when it sinks right in


----------



## SuperjohnG (Nov 8, 2012)

Its quite sad too see a lot of people telling you to get money off them as though your having someone do it and then pocket the cash and do it yourself. To me - that's just greed, as at the end of the day your going to do it yourself. So why would you want to take money off a mate?

I would never ask a mate for cash unless...I was getting it valeted. 

It's a pita you've fallen out about it, however any of my good mates would have helped me clean it there and then, and if not then they would have been at my gaff first thiing to help without me having to say anything, maybe you need to look at how good mates you are. 

I only realised after years of being mates with some people that they did **** for me and only called when they wanted something, fortunately now, I don't call and don't see them and I am surrounded by mates I want. 

(haveI just turned this post into a counselling session for myself....lol)


----------



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

Well day after i had to clean it , but this was as it was a sunday and i couldnt stand the smell . This used up the last of my fabric cleaner after id picked the chunks out of crevoces . 30 was not off my mate but his girlfriend and that was going to be ised to to pay a valeter to clean ot properly and i was np bettee of in the pocket . I waited 4 week til she had been.paid and nothing was given , still.to.this day iv received no money no apologie and no offering of any help at that time .


----------



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

Also i didnt know she was in a state , my mate asked if i could pick her n mate up from garage , wasnt til.i pulled in and seen her lying in the garage forecourt .


----------



## SuperjohnG (Nov 8, 2012)

scotty grimey said:


> I waited 4 week til she had been.paid and nothing was given , still.to.this day iv received no money no apologie and no offering of any help at that time .


In that case **** them off - you ownt miss mates like that.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

What a nightmare, absolutely they should pay for it to be sorted, they should of insisted tbh imo.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Ive been a taxi driver for coming up 2 years now, and so far i've had 2 spewers, the worst one being a teenager sitting in the back behind me and without warning projectile vomited, some of it passing through the gap in the headrest hitting me on the back of the neck. Some of it even hit the dash clocks. And worse still it was purple! God knows what he was drinking. Charged his parents £30 plus fare which i thought was very cheap as it was a busy saturday night and i lost probably £100 upwards in work.

Ive also found spit on the rear floor mats, chewing gum, dog sh*te, you name it really. There are some disgusting people with zero respect for your property! Needless to say if a better job comes along i'll be off!

And i have just remebered a bit of advice: never use the vacuum cleaners in petrol stations, because a lot of taxi drivers use them to hoover sick up out of their taxis!!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Holy thread ressurection batman!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Chicane said:


> ! Needless to say if a better job comes along i'll be off!


You need to switch to being a chauffeur. You don't get any of that hassle, some of our people even ask if they can eat in my car!!


----------



## bighed (May 18, 2008)

I had a call about 5 years ago off a friend asking for a price on an interior valet in his Zafira. He said "oh it's not too bad" so I told him £40.

The next morning I turned up at his house only to find most of his mrs' innards over the passenger floor after she had given birth to their 4th child outside the hospital the morning before.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

bighed said:


> I had a call about 5 years ago off a friend asking for a price on an interior valet in his Zafira. He said "oh it's not too bad" so I told him £40.
> 
> The next morning I turned up at his house only to find most of his mrs' innards over the passenger floor after she had given birth to their 4th child outside the hospital the morning before.


RUN AWAY"


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

bighed said:


> I had a call about 5 years ago off a friend asking for a price on an interior valet in his Zafira. He said "oh it's not too bad" so I told him £40.
> 
> The next morning I turned up at his house only to find most of his mrs' innards over the passenger floor after she had given birth to their 4th child outside the hospital the morning before.


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

How much did you charge in the end?:lol:


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

jebus said:


> RUN AWAY"


Simply awesome comedy. :thumb:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Years back I was a black cab driver, I kept my cab very clean but one late Saturday night I picked up three lads from a night club, they seemed very happy and no trouble but they had the windows open all the time, nowt wrong with that but after they paid and had gone I closed the windows and immediately noticed a familiar whiff, one of them had sh 1 te themselves and it was liquid all over the floor, the smell was overwhelming and despite hosing (rubber floor covering) and cleaning time and again I could always smell it faintly, I gave up taxi driving after that. Some disgusting people about.


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Chicane said:


> Ive been a taxi driver for coming up 2 years now, and so far i've had 2 spewers, the worst one being a teenager sitting in the back behind me and without warning projectile vomited, some of it passing through the gap in the headrest hitting me on the back of the neck. Some of it even hit the dash clocks. And worse still it was purple! God knows what he was drinking. Charged his parents £30 plus fare which i thought was very cheap as it was a busy saturday night and i lost probably £100 upwards in work.
> 
> Ive also found spit on the rear floor mats, chewing gum, dog sh*te, you name it really. There are some disgusting people with zero respect for your property! Needless to say if a better job comes along i'll be off!
> 
> And i have just remebered a bit of advice: never use the vacuum cleaners in petrol stations, because a lot of taxi drivers use them to hoover sick up out of their taxis!!


How you kept your cool in that situation I don't know, honestly, Taxi driver or not, if someone was sick on me like that I'd of pulled over and I'd of used his face to clean the mess up.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a very simple rule in my car - no drunks, no children.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Deniance said:


> Holy thread ressurection batman!


Haha, nowt wrong with a bit digging


----------

